# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  سكرابز منوعة تخيلي تصميمك جـنـأإأن ..و...

## Hussain.T

سٌِـًُِكرابزًٌُِ جـ ن ـآأن 


للـ تصميم 


يعني يطلع تصميمكـ تحفه  :rolleyes: 


فقط لـ تحميلها 


أضغط على نفس الصورهـ


أو اضغط على صورة DoWnLoad


الموضوع طويل حبتين :wink: 


يعني اخليكم معهـ ..


وأتـٌمنى تـ[ع ]ـجـًبكم مثل مآعجبتني 












الجزء الاول 



الجزء الثاني 





الجزء الثالث


















يتبع..

----------


## Hussain.T

للتحميل ( الجزء الاول )



الجزء الثاني












ايضا يتبع...

----------


## Hussain.T

( الجزء الاول )



الجزء الثاني






















بعد فيه... تخت.

----------


## Hussain.T

أإأنـ ت ـهى أخيراً  :weird: . 



لا أحد يسألني كيف نستعملهم. ترى انا ما اعرف استخدمهم عدل . 
ان شاء الله نتدرب ونصير نعرف.

----------


## hope

مشــكوور اخوي ..

يعطيك العافيه

بس ترى الصور مو ظاهره

بنتـــظار جديدك 


تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

حور العين 

مشكوووووووووورة ع المرور بس 
كيف ما يطلعوا الصور انا عندي طالعين كلهم .

اذا مداني (اختبار يوم الاحد صعب) برفعهم من موقع ثاني.

----------


## Hussain.T

كلكم ما طلعو عندكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!

----------


## دمعةفرح

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخوي على الطرح

بس اني وحده ابغى اتعلم الفوتوشوب 

ولسى مبتدئه اعلم نفسي بنفسي

بس هذي (السكرابز) ماأدري كيف يتعاملوا  معها

ولا كيف نحفضها في البرنامج

التمنى توضح ليي اذا ماعليك كلافه



ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فلورا الامورة

السيكرابز روووووووووووووووعه
 ويعطي لتصميم شكل وذوق مميز 
 واحسن شي ان استخدامه سهل
 شكرا (وردة)

----------


## Hussain.T

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكور اخوي على الطرح
> 
> بس اني وحده ابغى اتعلم الفوتوشوب 
> 
> ولسى مبتدئه اعلم نفسي بنفسي
> 
> بس هذي (السكرابز) ماأدري كيف يتعاملوا معها
> ...







> ربي يعطيك العافيه





وعليكم السلام 

العفو اختي 

ان شاء الله اجيب درس قريب لاني انا ما اعرف ليهم زين .

ومشكووورة اختي ع المرور.

----------


## Hussain.T

اختي فلورا مشكووووووووورة ع المرور الرائع.

----------


## جنة الحسين

حلووووين مررره

ربي يعطيك العافيه 

و مشكووره

موفق

----------


## Hussain.T

جنة الحسين 

مشكوووووووووووووورة ع المرور الجميل.

----------


## alzahrani33

يعطيك العافيه 

تقبل مروري

----------


## Hussain.T

اخي الزهرااني مشكوور على مرورك بصفحتي.

----------


## shosh

حلووووين كتييييييير
ربي يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

shosh

مشكوورة اختي ع المرور الرائع.

----------


## hope

> حور العين 
> 
> مشكوووووووووورة ع المرور بس 
> كيف ما يطلعوا الصور انا عندي طالعين كلهم .
> 
> اذا مداني (اختبار يوم الاحد صعب) برفعهم من موقع ثاني.






الظاهر الصور مو طالعه عندي اني بس

الله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك لك خيرر


تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبل
دائمًا تبدعنا بما تقدم  لك جزيل الثناء والشكر
تحياتي ~ تقديري
أختـــــــك .. الأمل البعيد

----------


## Princess

موفق خيو في اختباراتك
ويعطيك الف عافيه على التشكيله
بس للأسف ما تحملو معاي الا اللي محملين بموقع
zSHARE 
مخزن  لا يمكن عرض المتصفح للأسف

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكووورين ع المرور الحلو .

والروابط انتهت مدة صلاحيتها اكييييد .

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## Abdoxx

يا الأخ شبل الطفوف معضم الروابط ما تشتغل

----------

